# Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen finden.



## Gernot Back

Ist das ein korrekter deutscher Satz? Ich habe das in einem anderen Sprachforum bestritten, auf dessen dortige Diskussion ich, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen, bewusst noch nicht verlinke. Also, wie würdet ihr das sehen?

_Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen finden._​
Würdet ihr das sagen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen finden._
> Würdet ihr das sagen?


Nein. Das halte ich für total falsch.

=> Möglich wäre (mMn):
Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen*d*.
und
(Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen*d* gefunden.)


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen*d*.
> und
> (Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen*d* gefunden.)


Genau das habe ich in dem anderen Forum auch geantwortet! Aber ich warte mal auf noch mehr Kommentare von Mutter- wie Nicht-Muttersprachlern.


----------



## Demiurg

"finden" ist kein Wahrnehmungsverb, deshab ist der Ersatzinfinitiv hier falsch. Demgegenüber:

_Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen *sehen*._


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> "finden" ist kein Wahrnehmungsverb


Auch diesen Einwand habe ich in dem anderen Forum gemacht.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Kommentare von….. Nicht-Muttersprachlern.


:




JClaudeK said:


> Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen*d*.
> und
> (Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen*d* gefunden






Demiurg said:


> "finden" ist kein Wahrnehmungsverb, deshab ist der Ersatzinfinitiv hier falsch.


Dies entspricht genau der Grammatik, die mir seinerzeit beigebracht wurde.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Dies entspricht genau der Grammatik, die mir seinerzeit beigebracht wurde.


Dummerweise vertreten die Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Päpste Helbig und Buscha und auch das Institut für Deutsche Sprache in Mannheim die Ansicht, _finden_ gehöre in eine Reihe zusammen mit den Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung zu den _AcI-Verben_, die dann sogar im Perfekt einen Ersatzinfinitiv erlauben.



			
				IDS; Grammis said:
			
		

> Der "Ersatzinfinitiv" ist auch bei den  AcI-Verben* und _helfen_ möglich.
> 
> *Als AcI-Verben können fungieren: _lassen, heißen, machen, hören, sehen, fühlen, spüren, finden, haben._


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> und auch das Institut für Deutsche Sprache in Mannheim…..


Merkwürdig!  Der Satz klingt (in meinen nichtmuttersprachlichen Ohren) trotzdem falsch.
Im Wikipedia-Verzeichnis (mit der 'Regel') ist _finden _übrigens nicht mit eingeschlossen. Ersatzinfinitiv.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen finden._


Der Satz ist eindeutig falsch. Dass darüber überhaupt diskutiert werden muss, ist höchst seltsam. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein normaler Muttersprachler darüber nachdenken muss, ob dieser Satz erschreckend falsch klingt oder nicht.



Gernot Back said:


> die Ansicht, _finden_ gehöre in eine Reihe zusammen mit den Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung zu den _AcI-Verben_, die dann sogar im Perfekt einen Ersatzinfinitiv erlauben.


Das ist eindeutig falsch. Hoffentlich haben sie den Mumm, sich zu korrigieren.

Möglicherweise gibt es in der Bedeutung "empfinden" Sätze, die akzeptabel wären? Aber in der Bedeutung "vorfinden" ist dies bei "finden" definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## anahiseri

Gernot Back said:


> Dummerweise vertreten die Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Päpste Helbig und Buscha und auch das Institut für Deutsche Sprache in Mannheim die Ansicht, _finden_ gehöre in eine Reihe zusammen mit den Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung zu den _AcI-Verben_, die dann sogar im Perfekt einen Ersatzinfinitiv erlauben.



Ich wusste nichts von dieser Liste von Verben, oder kann mich nicht erinnern, das in der Schule durchgenommen zu haben. Aber es klingt so falsch, dass mich keine Belehrung und kein Argument davon überzeugen würde, dass es richtig ist.  Und ich frage mich, was Nicht-Muttersprachler dazu beitragen könnten.


----------



## Gernot Back

Was haltet ihr denn von der Version ohne Ersatzinfinitiv im Perfekt oder von der im Präteritum:

_Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen gefunden._
_Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen._
Ich finde auch die bereits recht seltsam. Sind die akzeptabler?


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen gefunden._
> _Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen._


Für mich auch nicht korrekter.

Diese Beispiele klingen vielleicht ein wenig weniger krass, weil man wahrscheinlich "liegen > liegend" im Geiste korrigiert und denkt, der andere hat nur genuschelt oder einen Tippfehler gemacht... Beim Originalsatz hat man keinerlei interne Korrekturmöglichkeiten, um sich die Grausamkeit schönzureden.


----------



## anahiseri

_Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen.        klingt nicht so schrecklich falsch. Weiss aber nicht, warum._


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Version ohne Ersatzinfinitiv im Perfekt oder von der im Präteritum:
> 
> _Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen gefunden._
> _Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen._
> Ich finde auch die bereits recht seltsam. Sind die akzeptabler?


Für mich, ja.
(Siehe auch #13)

Beim Original in #1 stimme ich den anderen zu.
Es ist falsch.

dagegen funktioniert:

Ich sah ihn einen Radiergummi finden.
Das ist aber ein anderer Fall.


----------



## elroy

Maybe it's because I know some Dutch, but the sentence doesn't sound as ghastly to me as it does to everyone else.   Dutch allows this construction with many more verbs than does German, and "vinden" is probably one of them.  Maybe the people in the other forum were also influenced by Dutch?


----------



## Frieder

Gernot Back said:


> Würdet ihr das sagen?


Nein.


Gernot Back said:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Version ohne Ersatzinfinitiv im Perfekt oder von der im Präteritum:
> 
> _Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen gefunden._
> _Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen._
> Ich finde auch die bereits recht seltsam. Sind die akzeptabler?


Auch nicht. Den letzten Satz meine ich aber in dieser Form schon gehört zu haben.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Maybe the people in the other forum were also influenced by Dutch?


This is the other forum. Milorad is a native speaker of Serbian, professor of German studies at Novi Sad university, whose contributions to this forum I appreciate very much, but I don't know anything about mikasilta, the original poster.


----------



## Perseas

Ich würde nie "Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen finden_" _sagen. Aber der Diskussion zuliebe lass mich Folgendes vorlegen.



Demiurg said:


> "finden" ist kein Wahrnehmungsverb, deshab ist der Ersatzinfinitiv hier falsch. Demgegenüber:


Würdet man "finden"hier nicht als Wahrnehmungsverb bezeichnen?
- Was findest du an ihr schön?

Auf dieser Seite steht:
Infinitiv ohne _zu_
....

_finden _und_ haben _(in Verbindung mit einer Ortsangabe) Beispiel: Susi _fand_ die Spinne _vor ihrem Gesicht_ hängen.
Susi _hat_ ihren Teller _auf dem Tisch_ stehen.
Der Infinitiv mit/ohne zu in der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Leritu

elroy said:


> Maybe it's because I know some Dutch, but the sentence doesn't sound as ghastly to me as it does to everyone else.   Dutch allows this construction with many more verbs than does German, and "vinden" is probably one of them.  Maybe the people in the other forum were also influenced by Dutch?



You are right that we allow it with several verbs (like 'zien' and 'horen'), but I can't think of any correct Dutch sentence with 'vinden' that uses this construction. We also would use the present participle here: 'Ik vond hem liggend in de zon.' / 'Ik trof hem liggend in de zon aan.'


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Würdet man "finden"hier nicht als Wahrnehmungsverb bezeichnen?
> - Was findest du an ihr schön?


Dazu meine Meinung:
Während 'sehen, hören' u.Ä. Verben der 'sinnlichen' Wahrnehmung sind, ist 'finden' in diesem Satz eher ein Verb der 'geistigen' Wahrnehmung oder sogar ein Verb der Meinung: ich finde etwas schön = ich halte etwas für schön. (Ob bei einem solchen Verb die Konstruktion mit Ersatzinfinitiv zugelassen ist, ist strittig).
Außerdem besteht zwischen Deinem Beispielsatz und dem Satz ''ich finde ihn liegen'' ein noch wesentlicherer Unterschied: ''schön'', das ist ein subjektiver Eindruck, wohingegen ''liegen(d)''  ein Tatbestand ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Dummerweise vertreten die Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Päpste Helbig und Buscha und auch das Institut für Deutsche Sprache in Mannheim die Ansicht, _finden_ gehöre in eine Reihe zusammen mit den Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung zu den _AcI-Verben_, die dann sogar im Perfekt einen Ersatzinfinitiv erlauben.


Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie die zu diesem Schluss gekommen sind. 

Andererseits, im Einklang mit diesem Schlusswort des _IDS_ zum Thema "*Perfekt von Modalverben*"


> Fazit
> Die Zahl solcher Belege, in denen sich der Sprecher nicht daran hält, in Verbindung mit      einem Infinitiv den Ersatzinfinitiv des Modalverbs zu verwenden (und umgekehrt), ist so klein, dass      man sich mit gutem Gewissen zur Regel machen kann: Ich hätte es anders sagen können, aber ich habe      es nicht gewollt!


sage ich _mit gutem Gewissen_:  diese "Nichtregel" ("der "Ersatzinfinitiv" soll auch bei dem angeblichen AcI-Verb _finden_ möglich sein") mache ich mir nicht zu eigen.


----------



## Kajjo

Mich würde interessieren, wie viele der Autoren das wirklich selbst in spontaner Sprache verwenden. Ich kann mir das nicht einmal ansatzweise vorstellen. Wahrscheinlich ist das Ganze eher ein akademischer Diskurs über theoretisch Mögliches, aber nicht über praktisch Verwendetes.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Dummerweise vertreten die Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Päpste Helbig und Buscha und auch das Institut für Deutsche Sprache in Mannheim die Ansicht, _finden_ gehöre in eine Reihe zusammen mit den Verben der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung zu den _AcI-Verben_, *die dann sogar im Perfekt einen Ersatzinfinitiv erlauben. *
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie die zu diesem Schluss gekommen sind.
Click to expand...

Hah! *Hier liegt des Pudels Kern begraben !!* 

Helbig und Buscha behaupten nicht, dass Ersatzinfinitiv möglich ist, sondern nur, dass bei manchen Verben "zu" nicht möglich ist - was ja auch stimmt:
Die Eltern legen sich schlafen. 
*Die Eltern legen sich zu schlafen. 

Diese Quelle beweist, dass manche AcI-Verben keinen Ersatzinfinitiv erlauben:


> Die seltener auftretenden AcI-Verben lassen den Ersatzinfinitiv überhaupt nicht zu.
> (60) Er hatte sie glauben gemacht / *machen, dass es nur Spiel sei.
> (61) Ich hatte ein schönes Essen vor mir stehen gehabt / *haben.
> (62) Sie hatten ihn im Walde liegen gefunden / *finden.



PS: Zwar hat die Autorin, Karin Bausewein, wohl in München studiert (bzw. studiert gehabt ), das ist aber kein Grund 'hatte etwas stehen gehabt' als fehlerhaften doppelten Perfekt abzutun !


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das Ganze eher ein akademischer Diskurs über theoretisch Mögliches, aber nicht über praktisch Verwendetes.


Zumindest sollte man davon ausgehen, dass AcI-Bildungen mit _finden_ wie

_Du findest sie im Wohnzimmer im Schaukelstuhl sitzen._
_Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen._
oder eben


Perseas said:


> Susi _fand_ die Spinne _vor ihrem Gesicht_ hängen.


durchaus vorkommen.

Sie sind aber defektiv, da man sie nicht ins Perfekt oder Plusquamperfekt setzen kann, zumindest nicht mit Ersatzinfinitiv wie bei den sonstigen AcI-Verben.


----------



## manfy

I stand corrected! Und so auch Karin Bausewein.

Die oberste Instanz der deutschen Rechtschreibung, der Duden, behauptet unter dem Eintrag <machen>:


> 10. bewirken, dass etwas Bestimmtes geschieht; zu etwas veranlassen
> Grammatik: in Verbindung mit Infinitiv + AkkusativBeispiel
> 
> ihre Äußerung *hat uns lachen* gemacht/*(seltener: ) machen*


 Der Ersatzinfinitiv ist hier für mich - und ich behaupte mal, für den gesamten südlichen Sprachraum - nicht akzeptabel. 
Aber wenn der Duden das so behauptet, muss es wohl Gegenden geben, in denen das so angewendet wird.
Und wenn 'hat uns lachen machen' offiziel als grammatikalisch gilt, warum nicht "hat uns liegen finden". Aus Gründen der Systematik erscheint dies sinnvoll, wenn auch nicht wirklich weit verbreitet...


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Der Ersatzinfinitiv ist hier für mich - und ich behaupte mal, für den gesamten südlichen Sprachraum - nicht akzeptabel.


Im norddeutschen Sprachraum ebenso wenig, behaupte ich mal. Für mich klingt das genauso grauslich wie für dich. Das hat wohl nichts mit der Region zu tun, sondern mit "offizielle Grammatik" vs "dem wahren Leben". Da müssen dringend einige Lehrbücher korrigiert und dem Stand der Technik angepasst werden.


----------



## Frieder

> ihre Äußerung *hat uns lachen* gemacht/*(seltener: ) machen*



... funktioniert wohl bloß wegen des Reims.
Geht das eventuell auch mit anderen Fügungen, wie
»Sie hat uns wühlen fühlen«​»Er hat mich führen spüren«?​Die Spur führt wohl auch ins Leere .
​


----------



## Syzygy

Gernot Back said:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Version ohne Ersatzinfinitiv im Perfekt oder von der im Präteritum:
> 
> _Ich habe ihn in der Sonne liegen gefunden._
> _Ich fand ihn in der Sonne liegen._
> Ich finde auch die bereits recht seltsam. Sind die akzeptabler?


Ich finde beides idiomatisch.


Leritu said:


> You are right that we allow it with several verbs (like 'zien' and 'horen'), but I can't think of any correct Dutch sentence with 'vinden' that uses this construction. We also would use the present participle here: 'Ik vond hem liggend in de zon.' / 'Ik trof hem liggend in de zon aan.'


How about '_Dat vind ik niet kunnen._'? Admittedly, this is '_vinden_' in the sense of '_to perceive_', not '_to come upon_'.


Gernot Back said:


> Sie sind aber defektiv, da man sie nicht ins Perfekt oder Plusquamperfekt setzen kann, zumindest nicht mit Ersatzinfinitiv wie bei den sonstigen AcI-Verben.


Ich fand die Beispielsätze im Perfekt aus manfys Quelle (#23) eigentlich alle ziemlich natürlich. Nur eben nicht mit Ersatzinfinitiv, wie du auch sagst.


----------

